# cam-am outlander 800 w/ moose rapid mount



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

hey guys first post. outlander 800 with moose rapid mount and 60" moose blade. she's a beast when plowin. threw 100pds on back rack and just ran in 2 wheel drive. used 4 wheel to open up neighbors farm lane with 30" drifts. hope the pics come up okay, new at this.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, that thing is sweet looking. Welcome to Plowsite by the way. How are you liking the Moose Rapid Mount? Seems like a pretty good idea, no more crawling under the Atv. Good luck this winter and happy posting.


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks! i like the rapid mount for the obvious reason of being quick to mount but i was looking at the mount and from the summer riding it took a beaten. i should of looked at it more during hard riding season. next year i will be taking it off. just a side note for guys that do in town stuff with sidewalks would reccomend, real high lift height to get up on curbs. my buddy has the under frame mount and he spends alot of time finding a spot to get on sidewalks.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

hoopdogusa;832015 said:


> thanks! i like the rapid mount for the obvious reason of being quick to mount but i was looking at the mount and from the summer riding it took a beaten. i should of looked at it more during hard riding season. next year i will be taking it off. just a side note for guys that do in town stuff with sidewalks would reccomend, real high lift height to get up on curbs. my buddy has the under frame mount and he spends alot of time finding a spot to get on sidewalks.


That sure is a nice rig you got. My Grizzly with Warn plow will lift close to 15in high to go over curbs. I wish Warn would have introduced the Provantage plow system last year when I bought my plow as it wouldn't hang down as low as the belly mount.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

ALC-GregH;838288 said:


> That sure is a nice rig you got. My Grizzly with Warn plow will lift close to 15in high to go over curbs. I wish Warn would have introduced the Provantage plow system last year when I bought my plow as it wouldn't hang down as low as the belly mount.


I suppose you tell the guys you got a 12" weiner too LOL!!! I'm seeing 13" lift height??? But i'm a carpenter by trade so 1/8" variance is huge to me....just had to pint that out and flip some sheeot


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IHI;838312 said:


> I suppose you tell the guys you got a 12" weiner too LOL!!! I'm seeing 13" lift height??? But i'm a carpenter by trade so 1/8" variance is huge to me....just had to pint that out and flip some sheeot


Maybe YOU like to brag to guys about your size but I personally only mention that to the ladies.
The driveway has a crown in it and is raised up in the middle. If I have it on a level surface it's close to 15in as I stated.


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah my buddys grizzly has about 15 inches of lift to at plow, but the part that mounts to frame is what gets hung up. i am liking the proadvantage set-up also. if momma lets me next spring i am looking at a new outlander with power steering and new motor improvements! i will just sell my current quad with plow set up and buy the proadvantage setup with new 4 wheeler.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

hoopdog, where in PA are you? I'm in Waynesboro area. We get very little snow.


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

not far from you at all in between littlestown and hanover,pa. about 35 or 40 miles. yeah we just bought a new house in the country, and we don't get much either but the drifts out here a pretty cool. we only got like 8 or 9 inches but the lane beside my house was 24 to 30 inches. the wind just howls out here all the time. but i here you on not much snow, nothing like when i was a kid!


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey Hoop. I have a 07 500. Ill get some new pics up once the snow comes here in fort erie ontario canada. i dont have a rubber flap on it right now, and was wondering how much it helps? I know when i plow my road b4 the plows come (lol) i usually get a face full of snow, unless i do about 10 mph...and you know, on a can am thats not possible aha.


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

i didn't have the flap when i first got the plow, but after the 1st little snow i went and got one. It's helps out alot, not perfect but a huge improvement. I am very guilty of going to fast(when plowin). So much so my neighbor asked me to slow down! lol lol up where your at i bet you get lots of snow to work that can-am!!


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

well...not as much as your prob think...but enough...i would give anything to get over 4 feet total this year...thats asking alot...lol. it doesnt always snow in canada lol. but they way its been raining...it should be a good season


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

oh, and hoop, whered u get those brush guards on the fenders? dealer?


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

yes those are cam-am ones, but i here that moose makes a set that gives a little more protection. they help alot but when it's real muddy you still get a good bit of mud on you. if i put my stock wheels on it is not bad at all. not sure if you ever been to aurora wheelers but it is nothing but cam -am related info. real good site where i learned lots of stuff to do.just search it i think you will enjoy.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, that's right around the corner.  I have a friend in Gettysburg so I'm out that way often.


----------

